# resistencia interna de una bombilla



## pumukiman89 (Nov 27, 2006)

hola buenas.
acabo de empezar este año a estudiar electronica, y me an puesto un problema y no se como sacarlo.

me an dixo k mida la resistencia interna de una bombilla y la medido mediante calculos matematicos y despeus con un tester y los resultados son diferentes y me an dixo k eso tiene un esplicacion es decir k si alguien me pudiese ayudar seria perfecto.

muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 27, 2006)

La diferencia es que al estar encendida, la temperatura hace que la resistencia tenga un valor más alto al que mides con el tester cuando el filamento esta frio.
La resistencia la calculas a partir de la potencia y la tensión

Saludos

Darío


----------



## pumukiman89 (Nov 27, 2006)

muchas gracias pero lo que pasa es que yo no e conectado la bombilla a la luz es decir k no estara caliente.
tiene k tener otra esplicacion.
pero muchas garcias por todo


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 27, 2006)

El cálculo de resistencia que haces con la potencia y la tensión esta utilizando los parámetros de la bombilla en funcionamiento, esto es en caliente.
La medición con el tester se hace en frio.


----------



## samtel (Nov 27, 2006)

Como mui bien te han dicho, al variar la temperatura en los conductores, tambien varia su resistencia, por lo tanto al encender la bombilla esta ira aumentando la temperatura de su filamento y esto provocara el aumento de la resistencia asta que se estavilize.

Aqui esta la fomula.
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_variacion_resistencia_con_temp.asp


----------



## Electricista (Nov 27, 2006)

Referente a la resistencia de la bombilla tienes que primero tener en cuenta que la resitencia de esta se incrementara en funcion a la temperatura...por lo tanto,los valores nominales de potencia de una bombilla son en función de que esta este en funcionamiento, con el filamento caliente, con lo que en una bombilla de 100W ,127v la resistencia será 161,29 ohm, y en una de 100 w 220v la resistencia será 487 ohm.

Cuando la bombilla no este funcionando entonces los valores de resistencia medidas seran menores que los arriba mencionados.


----------



## pumukiman89 (Nov 28, 2006)

muchas gracias todos me a servido todo lo k me abeis dixo.
gracias


----------



## JAVIERTXU (Ene 6, 2008)

La resistencia de un filamento tiene un valor muy bajo, para medirla no se puede utilizar un tester cualquiera pues se añaden las resistencias de los cables de conexión, de un valor relevante en relación con el filamento. Debes utilizar un óhmetro que emplee el procedimiento de kelvin o los 4 hilos. Aquí te paso un enlace que lo explica:

http://www.amperis.com/productos/ohmimetros/


----------

